
Can't apply to the Paycheck Protection Program bc my startup's bank is Azlo? - lambdatec
Azlo is not participating in the Paycheck Protection Program, and other banks are requiring a business account established before February 15, 2020 in order to apply. This means my business is unable to participate in this program, even though it qualifies!<p>I just spoke with Azlo customer service, who told me they are not participating in the PPP. Essentially I am being excluded from federally-mandated aid because I chose to do my banking at Azlo, and not another major bank.<p>Does anyone know how to apply for the PPP without having a pre-existing business bank account (at somewhere other than Azlo)? And yes, I am already kicking myself for choosing Azlo.
======
jfowl827
Hi OP, hope this helps - I received this message today

"Our partners at Azlo have updated us that they will be assisting clients who
want to apply for Covid-19 relief through the Paycheck Protection Program
(PPP). They'll be working with their partners, Fundera and Kabbage, to offer
support and they hope to have the process set up by Monday.

If you already have an account through Azlo stay tuned for updates. If you
were considering opening an account with Azlo and are also considering relief
under the PPP now would be a good time to apply. You can learn more about
applying to Azlo on your Launch Dashboard.

If you bank with another institution, check in to see if they are facilitating
applications or have suggested partners. You can also apply through Fundera
and Kabbage directly."

------
mfburnett
oof this is very unfortunate; we're also signed up for Azlo through Stripe
Atlas

